# Snake



## CowetaLonghorn (May 19, 2014)

Just a king snake in the backyard. Taken with Nikon D5200


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 19, 2014)

Black Ratsnake actually. Nice crisp photo!


----------



## wvdawg (May 19, 2014)

Nice capture - great composition!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! And thanks Ridgewalker for clarifying that!


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

Very nice picture. Them rat snakes just have an angry look to them.


----------



## carver (May 19, 2014)

I thought he had a smile on his face,cool shot!


----------



## cre8foru (May 26, 2014)

Very cool shot.


----------



## tsharp (May 26, 2014)

How did you get him to pose for you?


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 26, 2014)

Very nice shot. Capture was great.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (May 26, 2014)

Ha thanks guys! Tsharp....I may have agitated him just a bit with a pine needle to get him to recoil and stick that tongue out


----------



## evans_usmc69 (May 26, 2014)

Picture is so good that it made my skin crawl!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (May 27, 2014)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Picture is so good that it made my skin crawl!



It was the eye.........  light was perfect reflecting from that eye.  Brings you in.

Evil eye


----------

